# Mauser 98, rebarrelled, sight issues



## JRigs (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a rifle that was given to me after completing my eagle scout project when I was a teenager.  It's pieced together on a mauser 98 with a 30-06 barrel.  I'm not sure what the stock is.  It has a lot of sentimental value to me but no practical use.  I'd like to fix that.







The problem is that the iron sights are so low that it's almost impossible to get a good sight picture.  You have to bend your head sideways and press down on the stock to bring the front and rear irons into alignment.

It was already drilled and tapped for a scope.  I went to a local shop where we played around with different mounting options and rings but just weren't able to put anything together what would allow the bolt handle and safety to clear the rear of a scope; even with extra high rings.

I'm thinking about attaching a rear sight made for an AR15 to the rear weaver scope mount, but I'm not sure what to do about the front sight.  Would that even work?
DPMS Detachable Rear Sight





Sorry about the crappy phone pics.  I can take some better ones if I need to.

Reciever with weaver scope bases.










Front sight





View down the irons





Thanks for your help.  I'd really like to get this rifle out in the woods next season.


----------



## GAJOEY (Feb 4, 2011)

http://timneytriggers.com/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=33 

and a aftermarket bolt shroud will do the trick.... very minor fitting involved you should be able to find the shroud on numrich arms website ..I will take some pics of a couple of 98 conversions that i have done in the past and post them later this evening


----------



## winchester1970 (Feb 4, 2011)

Judging from the picture of your rifle , the comb on the stock may be way too high for practical use of the open sights.


----------



## JRigs (Feb 4, 2011)

GAJOEY said:


> http://timneytriggers.com/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=33
> 
> and a aftermarket bolt shroud will do the trick.... very minor fitting involved you should be able to find the shroud on numrich arms website ..I will take some pics of a couple of 98 conversions that i have done in the past and post them later this evening



I can see how the aftermarket trigger with integrated safety would work.  How do you fix the bolt handle/scope clearance issue?

I'd love to see some pics.  Thanks!


----------



## JRigs (Feb 4, 2011)

winchester1970 said:


> Judging from the picture of your rifle , the comb on the stock may be way too high for practical use of the open sights.



I just compared it to another rifle.  You're right.  There's a big difference.

Ultimately I would prefer to put a scope on this rifle rather than iron sites, but I'll settle for whichever I can get to work.


----------



## GAJOEY (Feb 4, 2011)

sorry I spoke with out even looking at the bolt .. I saw the bolt was already bent and just assumed it was a safety clearance issue ...I have bent bolts as well as cut and welded them back on making sure not to alter the bolt lug to beep the head space correct .and never had a scope clearence problem..can you take a picture with the bolt open .. it may need to bent a little more..or you may can file the curve in the bolt to clear the scope if that is what is hitting the scope..


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Feb 4, 2011)

You should install a Mark II right hand safety from Brownells.  The part will run about $25 and can be installed for about $20 if you aren't comfortable doing it yourself.  A scope clearing sporter style bolt handle can be purschased for about $10 and installed for about $30.


----------



## JRigs (Feb 4, 2011)

Open





There's room to bend it some more.  Even more room if I file the knob a little.  I've never bent one before though.  I know how to do it... just the thought of taking a torch to my bolt worries me.


----------



## JRigs (Feb 4, 2011)

Gunplumber Mike said:


> You should install a Mark II right hand safety from Brownells.  The part will run about $25 and can be installed for about $20 if you aren't comfortable doing it yourself.  A scope clearing sporter style bolt handle can be purschased for about $10 and installed for about $30.



Interesting.  I'm going to have to explore this too.  Thanks.


----------



## rayjay (Feb 4, 2011)

The classic way to fix this is to "bend and forge" the bolt handle as in the link below. I have also seen the bolt-on handles that are available and just require drilling and tapping a hole after the original handle is cut off.

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/lid=11028/guntechdetail/Bending_Mauser_Bolt_Handles


----------



## Richard P (Feb 5, 2011)

Perhaps offset rings may place the scope so the bolt handle doesnt interfere.  You are wise to be wary of heating the bolt handle.  That should be done using a heat sink or heat dam to insulate the body from the heated part. 
  I'd agree on the comb being too high for the irons. It may be about right once you settle the scope issue.


----------



## GAR (Feb 5, 2011)

There is a fantastic article that was done in either Rifle or the Handloader magazine just about this situation. Gives step by step instruction on how to accomplish it.

You can easily replace the bolt shroud and get one with out the swing safety and then install a Timney with a safety. That will work out fine for that portion.

I will take a look at my back issues of the mentioned magazines and let you know which one it was in.

Tom


----------



## weagle (Feb 5, 2011)

If you are willing to spend $100 on the gun, send the entire bolt assembly out to Mark Skaggs and let him weld on a new sporter style bolt handle and install a low swing safety.  You will probably need to inlet the stock and file a small slot in the receiver where the bolt handle rides, but that's a very easy home project.

http://www.skaggsgunsmithing.com/pricing.shtml

Mark has done several projects for me and a couple of buddies and has always done quality work with super fast turnaround.

That's the route I would go and have it done right.

Weagle


----------



## rayjay (Feb 5, 2011)

If there is anybody that is an expert on wasting money on a Mauser it would be Weagle.


----------



## weagle (Feb 5, 2011)

Ha Ha... Guilty as Charged.

Weagle


----------



## 1devildog (Feb 6, 2011)

Whats so wrong about spending money on a Mauser? alot of manufactures still copy the action today! This is just one of many that I have built in the past and decided to keep for myself, there is not another one just like it out there!.


----------



## mike bell (Feb 12, 2011)

Anybody that knocks mauser actions, knows very little about gun history and their importance to todays modern actions.

Look at every major gunsmithing school around the world.  Whats the choice action to learn about sporting rifles??? Mauser 98 and its variants.  

Thousands if not millions of Mauser actions have and are being used today.   

And there are many companies today copying Mausers just as there are ones copying Remington 700's.

Mauser have many features the a rifleman wants.  Strong action and a gas deflection bolt shrould to help protect your face from ruptured primers.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 23, 2011)

Bend the bolt, get the MKII saftey installed, or you sometimes get away with using "see-through" rings if you don't care to spend the money.

Just don't let foxes/coyotes sleep on your rifle like 1devildog does...


----------

